# Chewing Paper Towel



## mexicoandice (Sep 15, 2015)

As some of you may know, Ice tends to be a bit of a quirky budgie. Well, his latest obsession is chewing and eating the edges of paper towel squares. (The stuff he's eating is inside a hideaway to give grip) I'm pretty sure that paper towel isn't something he's supposed to be eating. Should I remove the hideaway? :\


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

If your Ice is really ingesting the bits of paper then it would be best for you to remove the hiding area. 
Budgies don't really need hiding areas in their cages and while both your budgies are boys and there is not the risk of egg laying, they can still have breeding related behaviours when coming into condition.


----------



## mexicoandice (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks so much Aluz! I'll remove the hideaway and replace it with a different toy. :thumbsup:


Could someone close this thread now? Thanks.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I completely agree with aluz and I'm sure that Ice will enjoy his new toy!

This thread is now closed :thumbsup:


----------

